# Antlered duck



## James (Jul 20, 2014)

I got some elk antler from @Bigdrowdy1 and first chance I got I turned this duck call from some of it. Hand cut delrin insert, with hand tuned and cut reed.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks sweet James. I might have to turn some horn sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 20, 2014)

James, did it smell like deer antler does when you turn it. That is Beeutiful man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Jul 20, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> That looks sweet James. I might have to turn some horn sometime.


I turn some occasionally, not sure how my carbide tools will hold up to it, but they sure make it a breeze.


----------



## James (Jul 20, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> James, did it smell like deer antler does when you turn it. That is Beeutiful man.


Thanks. It has a smell but nothing like all the deer antler I have turned.


----------

